# Girls Weekend away?



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi everyone

I'm looking to go away for one night with two of my really good friends.  Trouble is we can't think of where!! So girls I am asking for your help, we need somewhere with nice shops, nice food and good nightlife but not too far from North London way?!!  We did look into Brighton but when we want to go all the hotels seem to be fully booked or want us to stay for 2 nights  

Any ideas?!?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Cambridge? Good shops & not bad nightlife although obviously might be quite a few students about.


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Leeds is supposed to be good but bit closer would be Nottingham or Sheffield, both nice places.


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Bath is lovely! xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Bath is fab. Oxford is nice too and easy to get to by train or coach.


----------



## Baxy (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks girls for your replies  

Cambridge would be good but we went there for my friends hen night last year so fancied somewhere different.
My other friend has family in Leeds and Sheffield so doesn't want to go there!!
So Bath is looking very promising!!  My friend actually text me this morning suggesting there too, so now off looking for hotels!

Thanks again xxx


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

have a lovely time! i think the spa is open now and there is also a really good costume museum..at least there was years ago! the shops are lovely, nice restraunts..the river is really nice and its worth taking a look at the roman baths as v interesting x


----------

